# Another sad one



## mycrofft (Nov 20, 2008)

Once common deal in rural Nebraska, old farmhouse left next to newer farmhouse, and elderly relatives (usually "bachelor farmer" types) lived in them until they died, while the active manager of the farm (usually their nephew and his family) occupied the newer digs, had them over for meals, took care of them, etc.

One bitterly cold day we went to one of these and were met by a county deputy and escorted into the old farmhouse. He explained that the occupants were a pair of elderly "bachelor farmers" (didn't inherit land, couldn't attract a mate), one of whom had taken care of the younger all hs life since he was "retarded". The younger farmer went next door for breakfast as usual, then mentioned that his brother wasn't waking up.

We took the deceased brother to the funeral home.

The farmhouse was wood frame, hot water was from the woodstove, heated with wood, drafty...and chock full of antiques and old timey stuiff they could have sold for thouands of dollars, but just couldn't part with because they were familiar belongings.


----------



## Gi.Josiah6201 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Pretty amazing*

Its very sad, but it also is quite amazing the power of the emotion, the amazing significance of someones whole life maybe no one else would have understood quite the way you guys did whom went to the scene and saw the " big picture " of those mens lives for yourselves.


----------



## reaper (Nov 20, 2008)

Hey, I used to live in one of those!

It was built in 1887, but it was the best house I ever had!


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 20, 2008)

*Yeah reaper it was one of those. They slept in their coats.*

Indoor plumbing but the toilet room was tiny and windowless because it took up part of the former back porch.

Those sort of instances are poignant, but also reminders of the snapshots of the human condition we earn the privilige of being a part of, to mangle a metaphor.


----------



## BossyCow (Nov 21, 2008)

mycrofft said:


> Indoor plumbing but the toilet room was tiny and windowless because it took up part of the former back porch.
> 
> Those sort of instances are poignant, but also reminders of the snapshots of the human condition we earn the privilige of being a part of, to mangle a metaphor.



Kind of makes you feel silly complaining about having to reach for a new roll of toilet paper! We have more than a few on outhouses and wood cook stoves here.


----------



## Medic9 (Nov 22, 2008)

That is sad but I have seen how tight family ties can be. We had two sisters that cared for each other and died within a few months of each other. 

Some of the area we cover is impoverished and country. I am pretty sure they still have crude bathrooms and poor sources of heat. It does make you thankful for what you have especially on mornings like today. 11 degrees at 0530 with a windchill of 1 degree.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Nov 23, 2008)

*Little things*

Be thankful for all things great and small...........-_-

This is the time of the year That I do truly love but to see these little souls leave this earth is also very sad for me also........  Some days this job is hard to do..........  Sigh


----------

